# engine problem..help



## randomwalk101 (Dec 20, 2002)

I have a 1996 Nissan truck (XE) 4 cylinders.
Anyhow, about several months ago, when i start up the car, I would have to put my feet on the gas or the engine will die....this is on cold start only. when the car is warmed up, then everything is fine.. What is going on??? Engine seems to be running fine and everything. I changed out spark plugs, wires, air filters etc....nothing helped.
Please give me some instruction to fix. Please be specific on what part (and where it is located) for me to focus on. I'm not a mechanic and don't know much about it


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

hmmm not really sure i have a 96 sentra and it starts a little rougher but not too bad when its cold when i cant garage it but do u have the stock battery? I dont know just a suggestion cuz i do...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

not having a manual in front of me.... most of these problems in injected engines has to do with a sensor that tells the ECU that the motor's cold. It's usually in the water jacket somewhere and can be a simple switch or a resistive device. The ECU responds by either turning on a 5th injector or altering the duty cycle to richen up the charge until things get warm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

If your truck engine is a KA24E the problem might be in the sensors that inform the ECU about the engine coolant temperature.

Most NISSAN engines have a simultaniously inyection when they're cold, the 4 inyectors opens at the same time to deliver more fuel into the combustion camber, this helps the engine to start in cold conditions. This is controled by the ECU using the information of two sensors, one is the engine coolant sensor and the other is located in the throtle body who also measures the temperature of the TPS according to the engine coolant.

Your NISSAN dealer or any certificated mechanic should be able to solve this problem right away.

Hope this will help you.


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, on the thought of the engine coolant temp sensor, check to make sure that your engine coolant is at the full level. If it is slightly low, the coolant temp sensor may not read any coolant until the engine and coolant warms up a bit, just an idea, but it may help.

If it is low, you may have a coolant leak to take care of also. 

Good luck - 

Mr.Mike!


----------

